# toshiba laptop l300d black screen problem



## danthecanvw (Oct 26, 2009)

hello all
hoping you can help.
just before christmas my laptop fired up fans and light working but screen stayed blank i did a hard reset and that solved it for a day and did the same a day after, a hard reset never worked after that.
i took it to a laptop repair shop they had a look and said my chipset had gone they charged me £80, i was happy again because it was working 2 weeks later it went again, back to the shop i went this time he said it was the wire from laptop screen that had burnt out or something along that line. they fixed free of charge. now 2 weeks later yet again its done the same thing.

ive noticed that it has done it everytime ive closed the laptop and its gone into standby, it never seems to come back on 

any ideas 
thanks
danny


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello danthecanvw,

Before I get serious, does the VW at the end of your name refer to what I think it does????

Okay, on to the laptop. I need you to do two things... 

First, hook the computer up to an external display and see if you get a picture and can use the computer.

Second, Take a flashlight and shine it into the screen... can you see any picture???


----------



## danthecanvw (Oct 26, 2009)

hi gavinzach 
thanks for your reply
firstly yes vw stands for volkswagen ray: i currentley own a 77 2l auto camper :grin:. off the road at the mo thuogh gear box went  . new gear box in now though just needs mot and tax  oh and petrol.... ouch :sigh: . do you own any vws 

onto the laptop 
ive tried connecting to an external display but no luck 
i will try the flashlight one in a mo though.

dont really want to to take it back into repair shop cause he was saying if it goes again it could be costly might be cheaper to buy a laptop an I sell laptops.
so it got me thinking as to weather its not as serious as the laptop guy is saying especially as it only seems to happen when ive put it into sleep mode?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Dan, 

I have to run to the Dr., I just wanted to let you know that I haven't forgotten about you!

P.S. I have been a Air-Cooled fanatic since I could drive... My first car was a 71 Super... Also had a '56 Oval (which I sold when my son was born).


----------



## danthecanvw (Oct 26, 2009)

hiya gav 
you cant beat air-cooled my first car was a 75 bug now i got the camper. might have to sell though :-( got a 1 yr old now and getting expensive to run.

ive tried the flashlight and cant see no picture. i took the battery out and did a hard reset last night and left it for about 8 hours but not done anything


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with you completely on the air-cooled! When I finally get the money and time for an automotive project, I plan on building a propane powered Dub... Probably late model standard Beetle (because of the availability and my hesitance at major modification of early steel).

To the computer issue, here is a thread I would like you to take a look at. Run through the steps as far as you are comfortable going. It is a great troubleshooting tutorial.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Post back the results.

GZ


----------



## danthecanvw (Oct 26, 2009)

hiya thanks for all your help. i took it to a friend to look at and the motherboard is dead :-( oh well 
cheers 
danny


----------

